

J.J. Abrams To Direct 'Star Wars: Episode VII' - bane
http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1700760/jj-abrams-star-wars-episode-vii.jhtml

======
justanotherbody
I normally love to complain about J.J.Abrams, but this could be a great fit.

He demonstrated most of the necessary skill set in Star Trek. It seems
unlikely his creation could be anywhere near as bad as Episodes 1 and 2

------
georgemcbay
Maybe Disney can work out a deal with Paramount involving Indiana Jones rights
for the rights to do a Star Wars/Star Trek crossover.

Regardless of how such a crossover turned out, the Internet bellyaching would
be epic.

------
subsection1h
New for nerds, stuff that matters

